# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  military

## tommy22587

so im in the military i believe it costs to much for them to test you for roids, im not sure just wondering if any one knows this... i do get drug testd, all i do is piss in a cup everyonce in a while... does anyone know if the military tests for them

----------


## tommy22587

also what lastas the longest? deca

----------


## bigreggie0752

Well bro when i was in the military back in the stone age,they used the last digit of social then only tested a precentage of those,but the ones they tested they tested for everything.Remember they only have to pay for the test,theyve already paid for the labor

----------


## tommy22587

yeah we get random tests, but i dont get tests to much any more, but all we do is piss... is that they way they test u is just a piss test for roids? or do u have to have blood work done?

----------


## D7M

i remember seeing a bunch of different threads about this same subject in the last couple years. Run a search. you'll find tons of info.

----------


## D7M

> yeah we get random tests, but i dont get tests to much any more, but all we do is piss... is that they way they test u is just a piss test for roids? or do u have to have blood work done?


*sigh* I'm pretty sure you'll only get tested for rec. drugs. They won't draw blood and test for gear unless they have a really good reason to suspect that you're using.

----------


## bigreggie0752

Well if someone in your suspects you of anything then bet your stripe that you will get a "random" test

----------


## bigreggie0752

chain of command

----------


## D7M

> Well if someone in your suspects you of anything then bet your stripe that you will get a "random" test


bingo

----------


## tommy22587

yea once i go on im ganna just not wear t shirts lol jus sweaters all the time lol

----------


## Dizz28

> Well bro when i was in the military back in the stone age,they used the last digit of social then only tested a precentage of those,but the ones they tested they tested for everything.Remember they only have to pay for the test,theyve already paid for the labor


It goes by Full SSN number placed on each Sample Sealed with red top ofer the top and your initials on it. and a refenece number after checked by a Urinalysis Coordinator. 

Procedures are... they mix 5 or more samples together and then test them as one, if the mix comes positive the test the individual ones to find the "hot" urine. After determining the sample that has tested posotive the then run it though a GCMS to determine what specific drug was taken and the amount concentrated in the Urine. A report is then sent to the command with just the SSN's and who popped, for what specific chemical and in what concentration making it easier to prosecute

Labor is no issue because they are tested at military facilities....already on the payroll so to speak. Tests are much cheper then anyone thinks

Regardless, AAS are never tested for in these random tests, However, if you pop on a controlled substance (even if legally prescribed) and they run your sample through a GCMS - anything they can compare a metabolite to will be listed on the report....including Tylenol




> Well if someone in your suspects you of anything then bet your stripe that you will get a "random" test


Even this is often VERY rare is the Marine Corps, Army and less so in the NAVY. Most will turn a blind eye. Very rare to ever get tested for performance enhancing drugs

----------


## tommy22587

thanks, yeah i didnt think they testd for them, i do have a lot of prescribed drugs that are all on file and they all know about, so if i pop for them then they would know why so there would be no reason for them to take the test any further i would say

----------


## Dizz28

> thanks, yeah i didnt think they testd for them, i do have a lot of prescribed drugs that are all on file and they all know about, so if i pop for them then they would know why so there would be no reason for them to take the test any further i would say


No Sir. Samples are sent out to an out side facility... Say you are station in NJ or VA they will send them to a lab in Florida or TExas to get tested. They don't know what drugs you are on or prescribed. They just test. If you pop for something that is RX'd by a Doctor, in your medical record it still doesn't matter. They have to run it through a "Confirmatory" test in which they find out what exactly is in there

They send this report to your command for them to cross check your medcal records to see if you have a valid RX for it. If not, then it's up to your commant to prosecute. If you do have one, they question you if you've been abusing it if you have higher then normal theraputic doses and let you go. If something else is found in there with no RX.....you will be prosecuted...

----------


## Jcoz

Tests for AAS are only by request, it goes to a different place to be tested. They do not test for AAS with Military personel.

In the AF it was not as rare as the above poster is saying, it strictly depends on your Chain of command. Depends on what kind of officers and enlisted you have. Some are real hard-ons for that type of sh*t. If you blow up fast, they will notice. From there it depends on what kind of people they are, will they just joke about it or will they get suspicious? 

Anyways your average piss test is not for AAS, it must be requested, as far as I know, and my experiance is the AF.

----------


## *RAGE*

the only time the military test you for gear is when they suspect you are using...and unless you are a fn up you should be good.

----------


## quarry206

The US military does not test for any anabolic agents.. You actually can ask for a list of Tested items.. they test for four compounds.. (thats all anybody can test for legal reasons) three are always the same. (i think its weed, coke, heroin) and one of the items changes randomly...But Steroids won't be tested for.

And even if they know you are juicing, they really don't give a crap. as long as you pull your own weight and pass your run. If you ever walk around a military gym you can see that there are people that juice.

WARNING:: There are some work out supplements that will give you a false postive for Weed. its some supplement that starts with a M i forget it off the top of my head.. I was sent in 2007 to a Florida Department of Law Enforcement certification course for drug testing and they told me all about it, but i just don't remember off the top of my head at the moment. But i warn people because you should always keep a list of supplements you are taking because you never know when you will get a wrong reading. but they can lazer the piss and figure out it was a false positive. so people don't try and lie.

----------


## Dizz28

> The US military does not test for any anabolic agents.. You actually can ask for a list of Tested items.. they test for four compounds.. (thats all anybody can test for legal reasons) three are always the same. (i think its ****, ****, ******) and one of the items changes randomly...But Steroids won't be tested for.


Wrong they test for 7 different family of drugs and medication. Even the most basic of drug tests that are ever given by any company test for 5 families. You can read about them if you look up "NIDA 5" and "NIDA 7." I would list these but there is a no rec drug policy on this board so I wont. If you would like to know these classes then just pm me and I'll explain them to you.

Anyway, the military tests for 7 different families, some of them are the illicit and some are perscription medications that are controlled. There are two stages of testing that any lab uses... 1st being the "initial" test that's basically just one of those cards you can buy at any drug store that you place a sample on it and if a line shows then it's "positive" and it will show what class of the 7 caused it. Only if the sample comes up positive then it goes to the second stage called the "confirmatory" test. They then run the sample through a GCMS (not a laser test lol) to find out what exactly was in the urine to make it pop positive and also the nanogram level to determine if the pop could possibly be a false positive caused by MANY things or, a deliberate ingestion.

Furthermore, if the samples run through the GCMS, *anything* that can be referenced to a metabolite will show up on the test. If seen drug tests come back listing things like "acetaminophen" (tylenol) or "diphenhydramine" (benadryl) and the levels contained

thanks




> In the AF it was not as rare as the above poster is saying, it strictly depends on your Chain of command.



I don't have the slightest clue about AF drug testing procedures or policies. I only know that they are far more strict with rules/regulations/procedures then the other armed forces are so it would make sence that it isn't as rare. I was only referring to Navy/Marine Corps mainly, I have slight knowledge of Army procedures

----------


## quarry206

what family's there are to test for and what they test for at one given time are two different things... yes everywhere test for different catorgories but the military does not test every test sample for all of them. only 4. and as of 2008 the military at least on random tests, are suppost to tell you what ones they are testing for in the briefing before the test. during random drug tests the supreme court has rule you can't just go on a wild goose chase and test for anything. their are limits.. for Post-incident drug testing and Pre-employment drug testing the rules are different because you are giving promission to test.


I have done tests before and never has there been more than four. and I have even been told that there can't be. 

and when i said lazer i was just meaning a general they do something. i was speaking in general terms not how they actually do it. i even said i can't remember alot about it i just remember the gerneral shit i was taught. the class i went to was the legal side of giving a test not what happens afterwards.

and when i put coke weed herion i was meaning their families but wasn't going to get too detialed because thats what most people know. your ripping apart something that was just meant as a general statement

----------


## quarry206

*Random Testing.* By regulation, each military member must be tested at least once per year. Reserve members must be tested at least once every two years. This is done by means of "random testing." Basically, a commander can order that either all or a random-selected sample of his/her unit be tested, at any time. Results of random testing can be used in court-martials (Under Article 1128a of the Uniform Code of Military Justice), article 15s (nonjudicial punishment), and involuntary discharges. This includes using the results to determine service characterization (honorable, general, or other-than-honorable). Members do not have the right to refuse random testing. However, commanders cannot order specific individuals to take a "random" test. Those selected must be truly "random."

*Medical Testing.* This is testing which is accomplished in compliance with any medical requirements. Urinalysis tests given to new recruits falls under this category. As with Random Testing, results can be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges, to include service characterization. Members do not have a right to refuse medical testing in the military. 

*Probable Cause.* If a commander has probable cause that a person is under the influence of drugs, the commander can request a search authorization from the Installation Commander, who is authorized to issue "military search warrants" after consultation with the JAG. Again, results of urinalysis tests obtained through search authorizations can be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges, including service characterization. Members cannot refuse to provide a urine sample which has been authorized by a military search warrant.

*Consent.* If a commander does not have probable cause, the commander can ask the member for "consent to search." If the member grants consent, the results of the urinalysis may be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges to include service characterization. Under this procedure, members do not have to grant consent.

*Commander Directed.* If a member refuses to grant consent, and if the commander does not have enough evidence to warrant a probable-cause search warrant, the commander may order the member to give a urine sample anyway. However, commander-directed urinalysis results may not be used for court-martial or article 15 purposes. The results MAY be used as a reason for involuntary discharge, but MAY NOT be used to determine service characterization. In other words, the member can be discharged, but what kind of discharge he/she receives (honorable, general, other-than-honorable) depends upon his/her military record (WITHOUT using the urinalysis results).

----------


## quarry206

and to Dizz28, Please forgive me, i was wrong about something.. I asked the person who does our testing.. and they did say some Units and other branchs (i'm in the army). do test for all drugs in one test. He explain most army higher head quaters stopped doing it because of the legal battles. but un-like civilian empolyers that can only test for so many. it is DOD policy to test for whatever is random at that time. and if random means all then that is what you get..

a part of an article he sent me:
*
DoD labs are equipped to test for marijuana, cocaine, amphetamines, LSD, opiates (including morphine and heroin), barbiturates and PCP. But not all samples are tested for all of these drugs. 

Every sample gets tested for marijuana, cocaine and amphetamines, including ecstasy. Tests for other drugs are done at random on different schedules for each lab. Some laboratories do test every sample for every drug. 

Commanders can request samples be tested for steroids. In this case, the samples are sent to the Olympic testing laboratory at the University of California at Los Angeles.*

----------


## mas-polloxxx

piss tests are for rec's only, . . .COC has to have probable cause to test a member for AAS> The tests are conducted at Olympic testing sites and are therefore expensive and rarely conducted. Unless of course you make what you're doing obvious and open. Someone already mentioned it, unless someone high absolutely hates you, I've never seen a command not turn a blind eye.

----------


## spencer c

I attend a military college in vermont to pursue a commision in the marine corps and first off testing is all based on your chain of command. Our old col didnt test once, new one tested once all year. My roommate was also a sgt in the army and was actually in charge of administering drug tests. He said he only had to test when some people get in trouble and randomly. He also told me how overseas everyone was on juice, the military doesnt give two shits if your getting huge, in fact they love it. A lot of other militaries in the world, especially lots of sf units give there men some type of "combat cocktail" including amphetamines and juice thrown in the mix. THE UNITED STATES AIR FORCE GIVES THEIR PILOTS AMPHETAMINES TO STAY AWAKE AND MORE ALERT!! bottom line any type of performance enhancement in the benefit of uncle sam is good to go  :Wink:

----------


## powerlifter18

my friend was 6 foot 300 pounds at 10% bodyfat and he never got tested he was on 1000mg of test a week

----------


## blake.varhaug

whoever told spencer that the military gives sf group guys roids is a moron. Overseas everyone does juice, i see majority prohormones though not actual gear.

----------


## spencer c

> whoever told spencer that the military gives sf group guys roids is a moron. Overseas everyone does juice, i see majority prohormones though not actual gear.


actually i dont think a member of the SAS (Special Air Service, Britain) is a moron, i mean he was the one who was actually part of an sf group and said his squad leader would give them all shit or get it for them. He spoke to us at our school and filled us in on a ton of cool shit. I never said UNITED STATES SF GROUPS, but i do not doubt there is some usage among them as well just the same. Its not like its encouraged but its definetly well looked past.

----------


## reardbandit

Dude just don't run around your unit talking about gear and you should be good to go. If you make it obvious then they may send your sample to UCLA. I'm pretty sure I've never heard of anyone coming up hot for juice though. Only one guy, and that's because the commander found his gear in his room during a health and welfare

----------


## rock's finest

i started cycling when i was in. i got out in 07, but there were 2 occasions while i pissed when i was on cycle. i think they stick to a 10 point system and the only time they really test u for AAS, is if your under investigation by OSI,CID, NCIS, and your commanding officier refers it.

----------


## rock's finest

you would be surprised on how many ppl in the military juice....i knew quite a few personally that did

----------


## robofish

I have been in the army for 4 years now been drug tested before and have never been caught using steroids .

----------


## SSGBlack

Active Army for a good while and my ex wife worked in the lab on base. Heres the rundown..
1. Company/unit gets the SSNs for the tests which are pulled randomly by the UPL program. Tests are always for Marijuana, Cocaine and its derivatives, and for amphetamines. There is also a choice for testing at the commanders discretion...i.e. if he hears there's a bunch of heroin in town he can choose to test for that as well. 

2. Samples are taken with supervision...you sign assuring that the sample is yours and that its your ssn on the bottle. bottles are sealed in front of you.

3. Samples are sent to the installations lab in the hospital. At this particular base the tests were merely to see if pos or neg, then if hot, shipped to BAMC for linearity (a PPM number they have to have in order to prosecute you).

Now I have seen a two get busted for AAS while in Iraq and Korea where these things are more readily available. In ten years I have never seen a steriod test pulled on the monthly/quarterly/annual test, they are always at special request of the commander. In the two cases I seen the punishment was more lenient than in cases of Marijuana and the others. 

So my advice is: 
1. Keep your mouth shut! people will always talk, give them less to say about you. 
2. Don't go too drastic on the bulking...this will raise suspicions
3. see number 1

Hope this was of some help!

----------


## subaruwrx04

I was in the Marines for 4 years they dont test you for gear.. 

Like said above.. 

So my advice is: 
1. Keep your mouth shut! people will always talk, give them less to say about you. 
2. Don't go too drastic on the bulking...this will raise suspicions
3. see number 1

----------


## Tigershark

First off, thank you for your service.
2nd listen to Subaruwrx04. If you keep your trap shut you will not have a problem. And if you live in the barracks find a good hiding spot.

----------


## Misery13

they won't test you unless they have proof that your doing it...just because your huge,ripped and super strong is not enough...I've been in for 13+ years...

----------


## RICK79916

They will not test you for gear. Guaranteed! 


WHAT DO THEY TEST FOR?
The first thing to know about drug testing is what the standard test looks for. What is being tested for varies greatly based on testing company, expense, expectations, federal requirements, etc. Following is a description of what to expect from the standard tests. 


The SAMHSA-5 #
Federal government guidelines (by SAMHSA-the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration) require that companies which use commercial class drivers licenses for employees must have a testing system in place. Among other things, this required testing program must test for 5 specific categories of drugs (referred to as the "SAMHSA 5", previously called the "NIDA-5"). Because of this federal requirement, most drug testing companies offer a basic drug test that checks for drugs in these 5 common categories. 


Cannabinoids (marijuana, hash) 
Cocaine (cocaine, crack, benzoylecognine) 
Amphetamines (amphetamines, methamphetamines, speed) 
Opiates (heroin, opium, codeine, morphine) 
Phencyclidine (PCP) 
Expanded Tests
Most drug testing companies also offer an expanded test which includes a few additional drug classes and specific drugs in the testing process. Most do not add all of these in their expanded test, but choose a different combination of 3 or 4 to add :


Barbiturates (Phenobarbital, Secobarbitol, Butalbital) 
Hydrocodone (Lortab, Vicodin) 
Methaqualone (Quaaludes) 
Benzodiazepines (Valium, Xanax, Librium, Serax, Rohypnol) 
Methadone 
Propoxyphene (Darvon compounds) 
Ethanol (Alcohol) 
MDMA (Ecstasy) 
Additional Testables
In addition, there are a few other substances which it is possible but quite unusual to test for. I only found reference to testing for these additional substances at 1 (out of 15) drug testing sites :


LSD 
Tryptamines (Psilocybin, AMT, DMT, DPT, 5-MeO-DiPT) 
Phenethylamines (Mescaline, MDMA, MDA, MDE, 2C-B, 2C-T-7) 
Inhalents (Toluene, Xylene, Benzene) 



***** The Steroid Detection tests cost employers too much money; thus, they WILL NOT use them as a standard drug-screening...same goes for Military and Police Organizations. Due to the cost of the tests, they are solely used for reasonable suspicion! (As long as you don't rage out severely, you should be alright!)*** Never tested for AAs randomly....if you are tested, "It's your fault for being careless!"


PM me if you need more details! I have alot of experience with the tests! I was the susbstance abuse prevention Officer for my Division (Army). And have a great knowledge base on a variety of employer-testing requirements.

----------


## area547

wow its really cool to see that we have a big military community here. I was afraid i was the only one.

I also heard that they will mix a couple of samples together and test a batch at once to cut down on the costs. Is this just a rumor or just the way one command can handle it or is this legit?

----------


## RICK79916

> wow its really cool to see that we have a big military community here. I was afraid i was the only one.
> 
> I also heard that they will mix a couple of samples together and test a batch at once to cut down on the costs. Is this just a rumor or just the way one command can handle it or is this legit?




Mixing samples together will not do them any good! If they mix the samples, then each individual sample would be rendered invalid... and let's say a batch of mixed samples came out positive for a substance; then everyone in that batch would go through another test...which in turn increases costs.

GOOD TO KNOW: Not all the samples are tested! Only a fraction are infact tested through each interation.

----------


## Misery13

my brother was stationed in korea and they had horse stables where there was a soldier in charge and was dipping into there "meds" and was tested twice and was positive both times and they did nothing to him...

----------


## Keenstyle1

Dude, this thread was so old, January. Every week someone asks this same question. I admit I was one of them.
Anyway, only the commander will order a test if he thinks your on them. So keep it solid. If you start shooting tren with a bunch of other stuff you'll get noticed. The biggest thing is getting pct's while deployed. But they will ship to apo's.

----------


## Iron_Pig

Do not sweat it they will not even test you  :Rockon: 





> Dude, this thread was so old, January. Every week someone asks this same question. I admit I was one of them.
> Anyway, only the commander will order a test if he thinks your on them. So keep it solid. If you start shooting tren with a bunch of other stuff you'll get noticed. The biggest thing is getting pct's while deployed. But they will ship to apo's.

----------


## Pac Man

I got PCT from lion while deployed. I would take it with me to be safe but you should be fine. Deployment time is the best time to cycle because everyone gets huge.

----------


## DInav7

Alright I need some help guys I'm getting ready to be heading to basic and wanted to bring my own gear in then. How hard will it be to bring my on stuff in there is plenty of ways to hide it with all the stuff they make to hide gear in now like shaving cream bottles etc. Im just not sure how hard they are on searching your stuff in basic....Also once on base or on a ship what will it be hard to bring my on gear in then or what should I do i need some help guys.......and is there any chance I could get tested for gear at MEPS?

----------


## DInav7

alright guys i need some help on how to bring my own gear into basic like there is so many things made you can put stuff inside like shaving cream bottles etc....i dont want to have to resort in storing it inside my body if ya know what i mean.....and what about when im on base or ship how hard is it to bring my own into base and is there any chance to get tested for gear at MEPS?

----------


## Iron_Pig

Do not do it they will search your stuff wait a couple weeks then have some body mail it to you.






> Alright I need some help guys I'm getting ready to be heading to basic and wanted to bring my own gear in then. How hard will it be to bring my on stuff in there is plenty of ways to hide it with all the stuff they make to hide gear in now like shaving cream bottles etc. Im just not sure how hard they are on searching your stuff in basic....Also once on base or on a ship what will it be hard to bring my on gear in then or what should I do i need some help guys.......and is there any chance I could get tested for gear at MEPS?

----------


## alpmaster

Are you talking about Army? I don't know how it is in other branches, but in basic once you get there, they will empty all of your shit and give you new things. Also, whenever we got packages, the drill sergeant would make us open it in front of everyone, so mailing it isn't an option either.

It's also a very serious offense if you get caught with contraband in basic, and there is a 99% chance you will be caught with it. You won't be doing gear in basic, get over it.

----------


## quarry206

> alright guys i need some help on how to bring my own gear into basic like there is so many things made you can put stuff inside like shaving cream bottles etc....i dont want to have to resort in storing it inside my body if ya know what i mean.....and what about when im on base or ship how hard is it to bring my own into base and is there any chance to get tested for gear at MEPS?


don't take this the wrong way... but whoever made you think that any part of this is a good idea should be shot...

taking gear in basic is a terrible idea, even if getting it there was not an issue.. basic is not set up in such a way that steroids would help nor would it be worth while..

----------


## subaruwrx04

Served 4 years in the Corps.. They dont test for gear.... Just keep your mouth shut and don't get to huge quick.

----------


## alpmaster

> Served 4 years in the Corps.. They dont test for gear.... Just keep your mouth shut and don't get to huge quick.


He's talking about basic. There is a very very very small chance he'd actually be able to get it in to the barracks, and then he'd have an even harder time getting away with shooting it, and the fact that it would be a very serious offense in basic, and THEN there's the fact that it will not help in anyway during basic. Overall, it's just about one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard.

----------


## subaruwrx04

Your crazy as hell if you take it to basic or even use gear while living in the barracks. So look at this way you want to choose muscle or ruin your life. Thats pretty much how things are going to end if you do it. So your choice.

----------


## Pac Man

Yea bro, don't take it in basic or have anyone ship it to you. You will get busted. There is nowhere you can hide it that they wont look. Seriously, we had a dude get caught hiding Tabasco sauce under his balls. 
Besides you'll be in a negative caloric intake ratio the whole time, it would be useless. Wait till you get out of basic.

----------


## bakie

I have to disagree, lsd and the silly stuff only show up in your spinal/brain fluid. Unless you come into the test trippin balls they wouldn't be able to catch it in a piss test. Spinal tap is needed to determine the use of those drugs.

----------


## bakie

And please don't try juicing in BASIC! That is a terrible idea. I agree my drill instructors ****** open every letter, package, etc. and threw it across the floor. The worst thing would be to have him rip that open and watch your needles and vials go for a trip.

----------


## crazy_rocks

> whoever told spencer that the military gives sf group guys roids is a moron. Overseas everyone does juice, i see majority prohormones though not actual gear.


you are correct.
its interesting you said that. when i was in the army people use to say sf is given "vitamin e shot" which is actually a code word for steroid . a year ago i researched and found out how that rumor sf steroid rumor started.

----------


## crazy_rocks

Alright bud, most of these guys are right.

There is the drug test that happens about every month. That drug test does not by default test for steroids . In order to be tested for steroids your commander or 1sg have to be convinced you should be tested for steroids, thats the only way the lab will test for it. If for some crazy reason the lab did find out you take steroids it doesnt mean shit unless your commander or 1sg authorized it in the memorandum. If that were the situation the case would be thrown out. But dont worry the lab will not test you for roids by accident.

before the piss test they tell you they are testing you for so and so drugs. I imagine they would tell you if they were testing you for steroids to. I cannot remember which is bad because I was the collection guy. 

Word is oil based testosterone will not come up even if the lab does run a steroid test.

If they bring it up just say "Im in the gym and eating 6,000 calories a day, what do you expect.

----------


## Pac Man

> Word is oil based testosterone will not come up even if the lab does run a steroid test.
> 
> If they bring it up just say "Im in the gym and eating 6,000 calories a day, what do you expect.


I don't see why it wouldn't, it's a detectable substance.
You would be more likely to get away with suspension but from what I hear, suspension hurts like a mofo

----------


## IggySupra

This is my first post, and I prety much read the whole thread. BUT, Im still a bit shady about getting on some gear before my piss, blood test for the AF. Basically I would be cool from all you guys' knowledge correct? No specific AAS testing without higher chain of command asking for it.

----------


## gigabitbucket

It is too expensive for them to test , UNLESS you are a F'up and they want to get rid of you. Or your CO is a pain!

----------


## Dizz28

Talk about beating a dead horse... I love how people just reiterate what others say

----------


## RyanW

Good read guys! 
Cheers for putting my mind at rest... Starting Test E (500mg) and DBol (50/60mg) in the not too distant future.

----------


## charlesriley

> I attend a military college in vermont to pursue a commision in the marine corps and first off testing is all based on your chain of command. Our old col didnt test once, new one tested once all year. My roommate was also a sgt in the army and was actually in charge of administering drug tests. He said he only had to test when some people get in trouble and randomly. He also told me how overseas everyone was on juice, the military doesnt give two shits if your getting huge, in fact they love it. A lot of other militaries in the world, especially lots of sf units give there men some type of "combat cocktail" including amphetamines and juice thrown in the mix. THE UNITED STATES AIR FORCE GIVES THEIR PILOTS AMPHETAMINES TO STAY AWAKE AND MORE ALERT!! bottom line any type of performance enhancement in the benefit of uncle sam is good to go



i am a 18x delayed entry guy,i ship in march, if i do a cycle to get ahead (winstrol ,test e and var) will i be tested for roids at meps when i ship off and swear in??

how about pct stuff??

----------


## MANIMAL55

> i am a 18x delayed entry guy,i ship in march, if i do a cycle to get ahead (winstrol ,test e and var) will i be tested for roids at meps when i ship off and swear in??
> 
> how about pct stuff??


Special forces, that is awesome man, i wish you the best, as for the other question, i just got out of the Army after a lil over six years and was never once tested for steroids , the test is very costly, and most people in the military do not really care anyway. i mean in special forces they want you to be big and strong and be able to go the distance. you will be fine, just dont talk about it in basic being that that is the only time people will really get on you for stuff. 

on another note, i would recommend to stay with var, being that in training you wont have access to weights and enough protein, and it will be a little easier to keep the gains from it during that process.

any other military questions hit me up, i always like helping the new soliders

----------


## MANIMAL55

> Special forces, that is awesome man, i wish you the best, as for the other question, i just got out of the Army after a lil over six years and was never once tested for steroids , the test is very costly, and most people in the military do not really care anyway. i mean in special forces they want you to be big and strong and be able to go the distance. you will be fine, just dont talk about it in basic being that that is the only time people will really get on you for stuff. 
> 
> on another note, i would recommend to stay with var, being that in training you wont have access to weights and enough protein, and it will be a little easier to keep the gains from it during that process.
> 
> any other military questions hit me up, i always like helping the new soliders



to go with my last post, use it before basic, not during. wanted to make sure that was clear

----------


## charlesriley

hey thanks for the info, yeah var is a good substance im having a very hard time lookin for it in dallas or san antonio, my guy moved, i got winn but the joint kill is somthing i am avoiding.

never tested in your time in , that actually makes me feel better, im still gonna be cautious but still a relief.

----------


## DealerofArms

Had a buddy get tested 4 times while we were in korea.... negative everytime... we were using some korean deca . His arm was practically rotting off cuz we didn't know what the **** we were doing... he eventually ripped a sink out of the wall and they found shit in his bag. busted ...

----------

